

Android 4.4 ships without web browser, Google tells vendors to license Chrome - derfbwh
http://haverzine.com/2013/11/22/android-4-4-ships-without-web-browser-google-tells-vendors-to-pay-for-chrome/

======
nly
Or they could just installed FF

